# Transfer Raw off Lightroom Mobile



## Brian Eaves (Jan 26, 2017)

Greetings all,
 I'm currently on Guatemala. I've downloaded 64 gig or so to my iPad Pro 13inch which has a 256 GB and 198 GB free. 

 After importing all the raw files into apples photos, I deleted the raw in photos after importing them into Lightroom Mobile. 
I've tried off syncing after I created a new collection.  I brought enough cards with me so I don't have to  format, I want to the cards to be my backup for my return home. 
 I realize it will take forever through the Wi-Fi. 
 When I return home is there anyway I can connect my iPad Air to my Mac and download the Rae's and the corrections? 

I do have a Lightning to USB 3 Camera Adapter amUSB to Ethernet dongle and power
These will allow your iPad Pro to connect via Ethernet.

 Is there way that I can simply Off load them to my Mac.  I realize the USB three connection will take some time but anything is better than syncing  over the Internet. 


Thanks 

Brian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi Brian, welcome to the forum!

No, I'm afraid it's internet only. That said, you could import into LR directly from the cards. Then you could remove any photos from LRM that you haven't edited, so that way it only has to upload the edited/rated images. That might save some time.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 27, 2017)

Brian Eaves said:


> I realize it will take forever through the Wi-Fi.


Another suggestion, especially since you're traveling. When you're out and about, use one of those Internet speed test apps on your phone to check the speeds of the various free wifi networks you come across. If you find a network with a fast upload speed in a place you can hang out at for a while, take that opportunity to let Lightroom Mobile upload your raw files from your iPad.

For example, I found that the Internet speed at my local public library is much faster than what I have, both down and up, so when I have to do a particularly large transfer I will sometimes go over there to do it and save a lot of time.


----------

